# IH 1566 PTO Unit Replacement



## greg_in_TN (Jun 12, 2008)

Just bought a pretty solid 1566, but it only had a 1000 rpm PTO.

I found a duel PTO Unit and in the process of replacing it.

Asking for any advice, warnings, suggestions, or humor that you might have experienced in this type of job.

I understand there are three drain plugs & a screen that needs to be cleaned before filling her back up.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated,
Greg
[email protected]
731 610-7264


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Greg! I am not exactly sure on the specifics of your question. But perhaps the diagram below may help answer. 

You can look up the parts and view diagrams for your 1566 HERE

<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=99032">


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

About only advise I can give you is make sure when replacing oil you use IH hytran ot New Holland Master Tran.
caseman-d


----------



## greg_in_TN (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks TF Admin & caseman-d.

Appreciate your info, I plan to install the unit this weekend.

Greg


----------



## yamada (Jun 6, 2012)

greg_in_TN said:


> Thanks TF Admin & caseman-d.
> 
> Appreciate your info, I plan to install the unit this weekend.
> 
> Greg


I know this is a old thread but...
Do you know if any of the hydraulics Independant pto from a 886 or a 1066 will fit? Is it a bolt-on swap?


----------

